# How has the journey changed you?



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Feeling in a reflective mood, so here goes...
1- I live for the moment now because well, why not ? Recently I have tried anti gravity yoga and roller derby - all by myself !
2-I am more reckless with money - I guess I kind of feel like I have a full time job for the rest of my life unlike my peers so it'll get paid! So planning a nice holiday adventure this summer!
3-I have learned to live with pain- much more resilient now. 
4- I eat healthier because I make time for me now
5-I have learned not to compare - a hard lesson but I know the grass ain't always greener

Anyone else feel like they are a different person now?


----------



## empty dreams (Jun 20, 2014)

Reckless with money definetly haha ! I do tend to waste money on clothes bags hair and its makes me feel better temporaily but its nice to feel you are able to splurge a bit on yourself  must try doing some new activities . Yours sound very cool  daytime sneaky naps r a luxury too ! Also going out for meals and cinema a lot ! Its nice to reflect on the positives for once 😅😅


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes being healthier and looking after myself and my body has definitely improved a lot throughout this journey! 

Saying no to things I don't want to do! Not taking on everybody else problems.

We try to think about the positives of it just being us, the things we can do, how we breathe a sigh of relief when my nieces, nephew and DH's children leave our house after lovely, but chaotic, visits!

Doing things on the spur of the moment, because we can...that's a good one! Like Friday night, got home and then decided lets go for dinner and to see a film, it was a great evening.

I am still trying to learn not to compare though...hopefully I'll get there too!


----------

